# Great FB Post by Brimfield (OH) Chief



## cc3915

*Dear drug dealers who were arrested by my midnight shift last night,

You two are mopes. You also have to be slightly dense. Did you think you were going to bring 23 bindles of heroin into Brimfield, sell some, and get away without getting caught? You had some deficiencies in your plan (that means your plan was weak, likely because you are dumb). Here are a couple of issues you had last night, leading to your arrests and trip to the bed and breakfast&#8230;.

1) You came to Brimfield. Drug dealers + the BPD = jail. Remember that math problem, forever.

2) You had to know your intended customer was "hot", because she is out on bail&#8230;we just arrested her a couple weeks ago. When she was released by the judge, we didn't forget about her&#8230;we drive around there regularly, because we know how you vultures (drug dealers) are. It's all about the Benjamin's!!!

3) You SHOULD have a valid driver's license when driving 23 bindles of heroin around like you are the freakin' Good Humor Ice Cream Man&#8230;

4) Your passengers should NOT have warrants for their arrests for drug offenses&#8230;.in police work, we call that a clue.

5) You are mopes. We hope you enjoy the orange jumpsuits and "skid free" slippers.

I think that covers it. Great job to midnight officers Putnam and Gyoker&#8230;two drug dealers arrested and in jail. One car seized, along with 23 bindles of heroin&#8230;

Anywhere but here&#8230;&#8230;Chief.*




__ https://www.facebook.com/BrimfieldPolice/posts/465860600109655


----------



## topcop14

lol


----------



## timothy135

Great post, that is hillarious, but oh so true.


----------



## Guest

The best humor is based in truth.

If I ever decide to go into the self-employed pharmaceutical distribution field, I'm going to make damn sure my license, registration, and insurance are all good and up-to-date, and I'm going to drive like an honor graduate of the local driving school.

I've lost count of how many people who ended up taking The Ride in the back of my cruiser because they did everything to attract my attention except run a neon flag up their radio antenna saying "RUN MY LICENSE PLATE".


----------



## LGriffin

mtc said:


> The page says it's "Brimfield Ohio"
> 
> Still awesome though!


Sure, but do they host a bustling flee market?


----------



## cc3915

Title edited to show Ohio. I knew it was too good to be from a Mass. chief.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> My personal favorite is the "plate light". All of my best arrests have started with that tiney little bulb being out. They never check it....


Winston Wolfe pays attention to that kind of detail, which is why he's Marcellus Wallace's problem fixer.


----------



## 263FPD

Kind of amazing to see a FB post like this. In this state, a chief would have your ass for posting something like this, never mind posting that himself. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

Another great post by the Brimfield Chief........

-----------------------------------------------------------------

This rant does not necessarily reflect the opinions of those who hired me as chief, my officers, or any of my second cousins on my father's side&#8230;This post may offend you and if it does, it is likely not the first or last time I will make someone angry. Take deep breaths and go to a happy place.

Over the weekend someone posted about my lack of professionalism and the idea that heroes do not draw attention to themselves&#8230;and that the posts on the BPD page are unprofessional and blah, blah, blah&#8230;Good. I'm happy to draw some fire once in a while. It keeps all the working parts moving.

Here is the thing- I'm not representing law enforcement as a profession or professionalism as an idea. I'm the chief for a small department in one portion of a large state in a great big nation. My opinion is about as significant as the next schmuck who runs a small police department somewhere else; or a plumber, electrician or a homemaker. The caveat is, I'm the chief for the department until someone comes to their senses and wonders what the hell they were thinking when they put me in charge. Until that happens, the malcontents have to live with my "in your face" style of law enforcement, babbles and rants, good news and bad&#8230;and some funny lines along the way. If your father, mother, brother or cousin's wife's brother's best friend was in law enforcement and "that's not how they did it", I'm sorry you live in this day and time. They likely didn't have computers in the police car, TASERS, cell phones and computer aided dispatch either.

That all being the case, we can't go back to sling shots and billy-clubs. Social media is a great tool to show the human side of humans doing a great but complicated job.

If you know someone who is in law enforcement, or are someone who is, this page not representative of the profession. It gives you some insight into one department, with an "eccentric" (not my word) chief who interacts with 4,000 or so residents and friends on a daily basis. I use the page to inform you, commend my officers and poke fun at the absurdity of some people who can't seem to get out of their own way. But mostly to inform. If you believe it to be unprofessional, for GOD's sake, "unlike" it and click the "X" at the top right of the screen. When that is done 4,000+ times, then the shop closes and we all go home&#8230;..For those of you who like it, thanks. I truly believe my officers are unsung heroes, and I'm just doing a little singing&#8230;.

Woodshed closed, end of rant&#8230;..Chief.

https://www.facebook.com/BrimfieldPolice


----------



## Hush

I want to work for this guy!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

